# Cannabutter Gone Wrong!



## jsaye (Feb 27, 2010)

I made some cannabutter by boiling water, adding the butter, letting that get to a steady boil, then added the chron, let that boil for about 25 minutes. I strained all of that through a coffee filter which took quite a long time which i thought was odd. Then i put it in a baking sheet about a half inch tall. I put it into the fridge and it didn't solidify. After that i put it into a container and covered it and put it back in the fridge and still to results. What went wrong? Anything will help! thanks!


----------



## ilovebud3232 (Feb 27, 2010)

jsaye said:


> I made some cannabutter by boiling water, adding the butter, letting that get to a steady boil, then added the chron, let that boil for about 25 minutes. I strained all of that through a coffee filter which took quite a long time which i thought was odd. Then i put it in a baking sheet about a half inch tall. I put it into the fridge and it didn't solidify. After that i put it into a container and covered it and put it back in the fridge and still to results. What went wrong? Anything will help! thanks!





its not a good idea to boil it because it gets really hot and with not lid on the steam can take alot of the thc with it i use crockpot 2 hours on high then 2 hours on low stirring every half hour and leave the damn lid on it does make a difference the stove method ive used that worked was boiling 1 cup of water then turning it down to low to keep a slight simmer and add the butter turn the heat up by one or two notches but not back up to high or 10 or watever your stove says keep stirring until the butter i use 1 stick per ounce of leaf and stems cause id rather just smoke the buds put your weed leaves stems bud watever in with it stir and leave the top on for atleast one hour stirring every half hour ifirst read that 4 hours was the perfect time and i feel it is for a crock pot but im not to sure about the stove methods amount of time because a crock pot is a slow cooker the stove may be harder because it is said to smell a lot stronger which could get you caught its also a little difficult to keep lots of pot in a pot on your stove for that long but if you have it in the crock pot that long i guess you could probably do it on the stove for that long you should end up with a layer of butter over your water scoop out the butter throw away the water and there ya go i think the boiling you did the hole time possible no lid the stirring and the amount of time all can make a big difference how much weed did you put per stick ?? you should still have something first time i tryed i was 15 and heard of making special brownies everywere and wanted to try it i usually would take my stems put it over a really fine screen and put so quarters on there for more weight then bounce them up and down and bag and forth for a while and get a shit load of kief but anyway i took a lot of stems this time and put them in a coffee mug with a splash of water and a half stick of butter i microwaved it for about 2 minutes then stirred for about 5minutes put it back in and did it again then strained and put it out in the snow the stuff solidifyed to the top but it wasnt very potent at all or atleast i dont think it was i didnt have much expierience then and i was already high from smoking some so i couldnt really tell but if you have a crock pot i woul definately do it that way its definately the most efficient way ive ever tryed and ive tryed lots of methods sorry about the ramblin and the storys i smoke a lot and enjoy sharing experiences  smoke on


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep you don't want to boil it. I make mine by simmering the butter and trim together for about nine hours (don't let it boil!)Drain, squeeze out the plant matter, stick the liquid in the fridge - by morning the butter should have seperated.


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Mar 3, 2010)

I did the crock pot method yesterday. Essentially 3 sticks butter for my trim from three plants plus about 6 cups of water in a crock pot, 2 hours on high then 2 hours on low, stirring only three times so as little steam as possible came out. 

Let it sit in the fridge in a big bowl (maybe not the best, but it worked) over night and most of the day today. The butter had risen to the top and formed a solid layer. I was able to take a knife and get under one edge and lift the whole thing out in one piece. 

I promptly put about 1 stick worth of the cannabutter in a batch of choc chip cookies. Baked them. Ate them with some ice cream on top and loved it. It's now been almost an hour and I'm feeling pretty good. Not crazy high or anything, but definitely feeling it. 

Good luck!


----------



## CdnBud (Mar 5, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yep you don't want to boil it. I make mine by simmering the butter and trim together for about nine hours (don't let it boil!)Drain, squeeze out the plant matter, stick the liquid in the fridge - by morning the butter should have seperated.


Hey...I have a quick question for you. Why do people use water and butter along with the trim? Why don't you just simmer the butter and the trim together then strain it and then pour it into a storage container afterwards?
When I make mine, I grind up my trim in a coffee grinder, not too fine, and melt 1 lb. of butter and add my trim to the butter.Then I simmer for 2-1/2 hours on low to medium heat( not boiling). I'm not saying my way is better, far from it,just wondering why the extra step? Is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 5, 2010)

Mostly because it's really, incredibly easy to burn butter. If you burn it, it's ruined.


----------



## CdnBud (Mar 5, 2010)

OK...thanks
I was just curious


----------



## dankillerbs (Mar 8, 2010)

The water also removes a lot of the green taste from the butter... it will come out dark brown after you seperate it!


----------



## hummbling (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a great video that is detailed. It even give the ratios bud vs butter. I hope this helps


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15VBeILXX7I&feature=related


----------



## Smokey21530 (Mar 26, 2010)

jsaye said:


> I made some cannabutter by boiling water, adding the butter, letting that get to a steady boil, then added the chron, let that boil for about 25 minutes. I strained all of that through a coffee filter which took quite a long time which i thought was odd. Then i put it in a baking sheet about a half inch tall. I put it into the fridge and it didn't solidify. After that i put it into a container and covered it and put it back in the fridge and still to results. What went wrong? Anything will help! thanks!


 I DONT even need to read anythin but the title i did this about a year ago wasted 10gs of sum cronic and 15 of sum drirt and the end effect i ended up eatin all of the butter i made and no effect besides i gained about 2 lbs lol


----------



## MinorThreat (Apr 5, 2010)

it should just be to a simmer if im not mistaken


----------



## romulanxnukeem (Jun 29, 2010)

another (probably easier) way that i use to get keif off of stems is just to save them in a pill bottle whatever size just normal orange with white lid bottle. once it is about 3/4 full you just hold it upside down and shake. i usually shake for about 5-10 minutes then you open the lid and there will be a big rim of keif around the top of pill bottle. continue this until you dont get anymore. i get easily two full bowls worth of keif every time. anyways i just made some butter last night with my left over romulan trim. it probably got in the frige about 2 am and now its about noon. should it be separated enough?


----------



## akgrown (Jun 29, 2010)

did you use margarine because it wont solidify once you boiled it. Yes I said Margarine I tested it and It works best with Kraft mac and cheese!


----------

